
Building responsive apps for Linux smartphones with GTK and libhandy - cunidev
https://tuxphones.com/tutorial-developing-responsive-linux-smartphone-apps-libhandy-gtk-part-1/
======
MartijnBraam
It's a bit sad that Gnome Builder is so flatpak focussed, I tried to use it to
make a non-flatpak gnome app and it was so annoying I switched back to vim.

